# Can't decide between Marriott Ocean Point or Hyatt Bonita Springs



## CAROLW (Jun 26, 2008)

Thinking of early November trip to Fl. Kids (age 7) love swimming and great pools. Both the Hyatt in Bonita Springs and the Mariott Ocean Point look great. Ocean Point is on the Ocean while the Hyatt is not. But the pools are probably more important, esp features like slides and sprays and also kid's activies.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 26, 2008)

Hyatt is brand new and has a lazy river.  Also, shuttle to beach via water taxi.  OP is very nice also, great pool.  No lazy river.  

I'd take the ocean any time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 26, 2008)

Because of the way Hyatt's internal exchange program works, it may be much easier to exchange into Ocean Pointe, especially for this time of year. While Nov. is one of our more favorite months to be at Ocean Pointe it's considered low season and, I always see a lot of exchanges available for November and December 11 or 12 months out. 

Hyatt, on the other hand, seems to hold onto their units until the last dog dies. I just haven't had the patience to wait it out with Hyatt.

Here are our last pics from Ocean Pointe taken last December.
Just click on the photo and it should take you directly to that particular webshots photo album. If not, click on the link in my signature below and it will take you to the page listing for all our webshots photo albums.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 26, 2008)

I went to Hyatt on a promotion. I just loved it. What an awesome lazy river! Here are some pictures:

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/gallery/view/16020014


----------



## Pit (Jun 26, 2008)

Both resorts are nice. You just need to decide if you want to be on the Atlantic side or the Gulf side. I prefer the Gulf.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hyatt Coconut Plantation is just terrific with beautful decor and pools and a terrific lazy river BUT you are not on the beach. You need to pack up and take the water shuttle to the beach. This could be a pain IMHO. If you are staying at the resort and primarily using the pools then I would say yes. There are beaches you can drive to nearby. Lovers Key Beach is one. I do love the gulf side beaches.

The area is very nice and close to Naples. Wonderful outdoor urban mall with restaurants like Montana's of Ted Turner fame.

I have not been to OP so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Snow&Sun (Jun 27, 2008)

*Hyatt Vs. Marriott*

I have found from my current ownership(Hyatt Incline) and my friends Marriotts, Hyatt is a much easier program as well as you have a deeded week in a deeded condo unlike the Marriott. You know exactly where you are going and what condo you are staying in. Also I have been to several Marriotts with no problem where Marriott owners have a harder time getting into a Hyatt. We have a great internal program, and work tremendously well in the Interval System. I would reccomend hands down, HYATT!!!!!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 28, 2008)

Snow&Sun said:


> I have found from my current ownership(Hyatt Incline) and my friends Marriotts, Hyatt is a much easier program as well as you have a deeded week in a deeded condo unlike the Marriott. You know exactly where you are going and what condo you are staying in. Also I have been to several Marriotts with no problem where Marriott owners have a harder time getting into a Hyatt. We have a great internal program, and work tremendously well in the Interval System. I would reccomend hands down, HYATT!!!!!!



I concur that Hyatt has a much better internal exchange program than Marriott and that Marriott is much easier to exchange into. 

However, I thought the OP was asking about exchanging into either of these resorts. As you've pointed out, unless your a Hyatt owner it's more difficult to get into Hyatt from the outside than into a Marriott resort. Ocean Pointe is an especialy easy trade for November from what I've seen. 

I do not know that one is better than the other. It sounds as if Hyatt has the better pools with the lazy river but Ocean Pointe has the beach front location. It may come down to whether or not the OP can even get into Hyatt. I suppose if we're looking at this November, then we're within 6 the 6 month window and perhaps Hyatt is now releasing inventory to I.I. In that case it just depends on what Hyatt releases. 

I really do wish that Marriott had a better internal exchange program for owners. I love their resorts and their locations. But, after the first 24 days anyone can trade into a Marriott resort as there is no preference given to owners after that time. Points based reservation systems have the ability to reserve the best and most demanded weeks for owners while giving the lessor demanded weeks at lessor demanded resorts to the exchange company. In this regards Marriott owners are missing out on some of the best internal exchcanges in Marriott's own resort network IMHO.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 28, 2008)

OP was talking about exchanging. 


For Hyatt owners:
Just convince them to build more resorts especially on the east coast. I was pretty impressed when I toured HCP but chose not to buy because it is not beachfront.  Marriott just has so many more resorts and they are not clustered in just one area. I do not like the way floating seasons work. It seems like such a hassle to get in queque line to call at a certain time to reserve a week and then request floor ,view and all the rest. I'd rather buy knowing the view and unit. 

I also loved Westin but again most resorts are Rocky Mtn and West Coast areas. Great for skiers but not beachlovers.


----------



## Steve (Jun 28, 2008)

*Your Hyatt is available right now...*

Carol,

There's a Hyatt Coconut Plantation 2 bedroom available for the first week of November right now.  It's just sitting there on II.

Steve


----------



## funtime (Jul 5, 2008)

*Where to look for Hyatt on II website*

When you are searching for Hyatts online in II, which Florida section do you search?  Naples? Some other?  TIA Funtime


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 5, 2008)

Naples for Hyatt CP and Key west for the Hyatts there.


----------

